# Moving to Auckland



## arunjyotidoley (Oct 27, 2014)

Greetings everyone.
I am a software developer and have an offer for 80k NZD/year in auckland.I am a single guy and planning to move in 2 months time.

Is this salary enough to have a decent living and also save some?

By decent living I would say affording a 1 BR apartment ,get a car or a motorbike and visit the occassional clubs on weekends for a drink or two.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions


----------



## harrysown (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes that's good pay. Depending on where you living, you can rent a good size apartment from 300-450 a week in city. If you living outside city(20-25 mins drive) then it can be cheaper. Would highly suggest to get a car, weather here doesn't really make motorbikes practical. Motorbikes are good for just pleasure weekend rides.


----------



## arunjyotidoley (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks harrysown 

I am of the assumption that 2000-2500 $/month should suffice for a single person.

Also can you tell me where should one stay for the first few days (arnd 15 days maybe ) till a rented house is available.


----------



## harrysown (Mar 15, 2014)

Yep that is enough for a single person. And its pretty hard to rent a place for 15 days unless you want to stay in some motel. In my opinion, motel would be best option, you can talk and arrange your accommodation for 15 days and pay them weekly instead of daily which would be lot cheaper and as far as I know most motels would accept this arrangement.


----------



## arunjyotidoley (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank again harrysown.Very helpful inputs .


----------



## arunjyotidoley (Oct 27, 2014)

Is it a good idea to get a room from the flatmate wanted classifieds?

This option looks like a cheap way to rent a house for single professionals.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

arunjyotidoley said:


> Is it a good idea to get a room from the flatmate wanted classifieds?
> 
> This option looks like a cheap way to rent a house for single professionals.


Yes, but you'll be at the mercy of the other people also renting the house. You'll have your own space and use of the facilities but that's about it. If they wanna party all night at home & you wanna sleep you'll need earplugs 😀


----------



## arunjyotidoley (Oct 27, 2014)

Yep you might be right there escapedtonz , but i guess that also creates some opportunities to get to make some new friends . Living alone in a new city can turn out to very boring otherwise


----------

